# Rotor hits brake caliper carrier



## GTIXpress (Sep 21, 2000)

What started out as a simple brake/suspension refresh on my '02 GTI 337 turned into a parts nightmare as things normally do on a 17 year old car. I'm in the process of getting everything back together for the front end and I have an issue where the new rotor is rubbing against the brake caliper carrier. And it's only on half of the rotor, not all the way around. The wheel hub, bearings and bearing housing were all replaced (along with suspension and ball joints). Given that the interference is only on part of the rotor, i'm suspect that the rotor is not machined correctly. Are there any other areas that would cause this kind of interference? The hub appears okay although it does have some high/low spots on the face of it when checked with a run-out gauge. But I wouldn't think that would affect the rotor mounting. And if something were wrong with the bearings or housing, then the rubbing (ideally) should be all the way around the rotor. The only thing not tightened down yet is the main axle bolt, but the other side went together just fine without rubbing and it's axle bolt isn't tightened either.

Just curious if I'm missing something or what else would be good to check. I'm going to try swapping rotors between sides and see if the issue persists.


Link to picture of rotor:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/Vj9HWggLNbfgaVjT8


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

First off, when replacement parts come into play, and they don’t fit, it’s best to examine old to new, side by side for the slight differences you’re encountering.

Do your rotors or hubs have new bearings/ race that were pressed in? Have you checked to see if an old rotor fits to verify you have the correct model/year parts or something isn’t pressed in correctly?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTIXpress (Sep 21, 2000)

I ended up finding the issue yesterday. Whenever the small screw that holds the rotor to the hub was tightened down, it caused the rotor to sit crooked. I loosened it and then mounted the wheel and no longer had the rotor interference. I'm guessing there was some slight differences in tolerance between the rotor and hub. I took a short drive and didn't appear to have any issues. Fingers crossed. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

That’s weird, but that’s awesome u found an ez fix.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

